# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: Cylindrical aquarium from Norrom

## AquaticQuotient.com

If youre dead set in your mind that you dont like lifestyle tanks, youll hate this. But I implore you to remain open if youre on the fence, as the Norrom has novelty mileage, says Nathan Hill. Unlike many tanks from non-aquatic companies, this one has been thought through. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

